# psychosis



## Yas (Aug 8, 2015)

Let me just say

THOSE WITH DEPERONALIZATION DO NOT HAVE PSYCHOSIS!! I REPEAT YOU DO NOT HAVE IT SO STOP TRIPPING YOUR BALLS!!

my question is the negative symptons of psychosis. Can that be cured?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes with the right treatment Psychosis can be cured or brought to a manageable level. I haven't had it, but read enough forums to read people who have had it, some say it takes a little while. All of them though needed treatment that I read, Antipsychotics no surprise. So get to your doctor.

Some people in Bipolar who experience it have said they could recover quickly in 90 days. The other end is of a success I read, a story of a guy who had deep Psychosis from DXM took 4 years to get rid of. As with anything timelines vary so don't let that put you off.

I think to repeat the key in both these examples is they received medication to target it. Some Antipsychotics will do you better than others so try a different one if the first doesn't work.

So YES. No one here is a doctor and this is something i'd go higher than a general doctor for


----------



## Yas (Aug 8, 2015)

The negative or positive symptom s.



CK1 said:


> Yes with the right treatment Psychosis can be cured or brought to a manageable level. I haven't had it, but read enough forums to read people who have had it, some say it takes a little while. All of them though needed treatment that I read, Antipsychotics no surprise. So get to your doctor.
> 
> Some people in Bipolar who experience it have said they could recover quickly in 90 days. The other end is of a success I read, a story of a guy who had deep Psychosis from DXM took 4 years to get rid of. As with anything timelines vary so don't let that put you off.
> 
> ...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Kinda confused.

What's the positive symptoms?

If you haven't seen a doctor how do you know it's Psychosis?

My post was talking about the whole thing. So both, but I don't really know what you are saying. The negative ones are what people take the medication for...


----------



## Yas (Aug 8, 2015)

I have trouble communicating with people. My mind thoughts are gone. Im cataonic alot. its as if im very loose, my sexual orientation changed. im a zombie basically



CK1 said:


> Kinda confused.
> 
> What's the positive symptoms?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't know about this, considering I've had/have both, I've had the psychosis treated though it's a possibility that's what caused my DP, weirdly enough.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay, i see no positive symptoms you mention so i'll forget that.

Take it you have not been to a doctor? my advice stands, you need to get help Antipsychotics would be hopefully what you are offers and make you feel better

Some of the other symptoms, like thoughts going, is very common in DP there was a poll and it was 50% odd last time I looked, for this you will need some medication to boost you out of it, hopefully your doctor will add in an SSRI as he or she seems fit.

Good luck


----------

